# B14 Spring rate



## larinah (May 14, 2003)

Okay i admit it my beautiful dropzones suck...lol. i guess they alright for now, only doin everyday drivin no racin an stuff. I need some held though, thinkin of going the GC route do you have to specify on your spring rate or do they know the best spring rate for the B14. By the way wut the hell is the spring rate, sorry for askin but i have no damn clue. :dumbass:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

larinah said:


> Okay i admit it my beautiful dropzones suck...lol. i guess they alright for now, only doin everyday drivin no racin an stuff. I need some held though, thinkin of going the GC route do you have to specify on your spring rate or do they know the best spring rate for the B14. By the way wut the hell is the spring rate, sorry for askin but i have no damn clue. :dumbass:


The spring rate (expressed in terms of force/displacement), is basically the amount of force you need to apply to the spring to get it to compress a certain amount. The most popular spring rate for the B14 is somewhere around 300lb/in~350lb/in for the front, and 200lb/in~300lb/in for the rear. If you want a set of good coilovers though, consider Tein BASICs as well. They're non-adjustable but they do have shortened struts and are a bit easier to assemble.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Anyone know what are the stock spring rates for the B14 Sentra?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Exalta said:


> Anyone know what are the stock spring rates for the B14 Sentra?


I can't remember what the numbers were exactly. But they're a little under half that of one of the more popular setups: 300/250 F/R


----------

